# Doode rda



## JoeBlowsClouds (24/11/16)

Looking at this doode rda and the posts got me excited just wanted to know if anyone has used it and what they think about it.

Does it produce some good flavour ?


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/11/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Looking at this doode rda and the posts got me excited just wanted to know if anyone has used it and what they think about it.
> 
> Does it produce some good flavour ?


Flavour is great. Building with fancy wire like aliens or stapled claptons can be a mission. The collets can spin with the locking nut while tightening just to p!ss you off but other than that not bad.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (24/11/16)

Pic?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/11/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Pic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/11/16)

Looks cute. I think I'll get one for the heck of it


----------



## kev mac (25/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 76544


Looks good but I have heard gripes on the wire nuts.


----------



## kev mac (25/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 76544


While on the subject of newer rdas any info on the Hobo Drifter?


----------



## andro (25/11/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Looking at this doode rda and the posts got me excited just wanted to know if anyone has used it and what they think about it.
> 
> Does it produce some good flavour ?


I ve got it for a week and sold it . really cool idea and extremely well made . I can see been a fantastic atty for some but imo i really dislike the airflow . It the weird slot at the bottom that i didnt like it


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/11/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Looks cute. I think I'll get one for the heck of it


Flavor beast. Insane open build deck so it can handle super heat. Legit atty.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/11/16)

I have it, I use a simple 22ga kanthal build. Last time I used a stapled Clapton the flavour was muted. It's not an easy RDA to put coils on but I love the large airflow with my chuff cap.


----------

